# Michaels before & after 40 / 41 DX " THE WORLD "



## M & M cycle (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, my Son Michael picked this up a few months ago, its one of his keepers, we were told its a 40 / 41 DX, when we pulled the crank and repacked the bearings we noticed the crank is stamped 41, he was lucky enough to find a original paint tank for it not far from home, he tore the bike down to the frame, repacked all the bearings, straightened the metal and smoothed out the dents, cleaned everything with soap & water , light rubbing compound and polish on the paint, goof off rust remover on all the chrome and then some chrome polish , he found a nice set of lightning dart tires in his used tire stash, mounted them up on the original Lobdell pat pend rims, there was a nice old seat under the black & white seat cover, this is the end result, he is very happy with how the bike turned out, he would like to find a original black paint rear rack, thanks for all the help earlier with the serial number, and thanks for looking, Mark & Michael


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice job! These DXs are sweet riders as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2014)

*Nice job!*

Bike turned out great.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2014)

Gotta love a black/creme 41 Dx! I got one as well! Not to piss in your wheaties but the tank is from an earlier Dx. You can tell by the tank graphic. However, she looks great! Ride on!


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 29, 2014)

*Nice*

That was a really skillful and thoughtful clean-up/refurbish. It looks great.


----------

